
Siler, a PHP Library with FP and Other Goodies - 0_gravitas
https://github.com/leocavalcante/siler
======
0_gravitas
I'm not the author nor a contributor to this project, but its been a light in
the darkness for me as I use mainly PHP in my dayjob, and I've personally only
ever used the Functional Programming faculties, which I find much kinder/more
reasonable/more useful than the ones in the standard lib- I actually think the
author buries the lead (or at least what I consider the lead) a bit by putting
the routing stuff in front of the FP (not to say that also doesn't impress me,
it reminds me of phoenix which makes me happy :] )

